# 9yo growth spurt? Is a big jump on the growth chart normal?



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

My eldest just turned 9 so, of course, he's the one in the realm of "I've never done this before!"









His appetite has seemed a lot bigger, lately. He'll eat two or three servings or still be hungry after a meal. When we go out, I have to be careful to order a large enough portion (probably not a kids meal, depending on the place) to ensure he has enough to eat.

And, he's clearly been growing. He's getting thicker in the torso to the point that the larger size underwear I bought that looked HUGE actually fit him really well.







It's crazy to me how much he's growing! So, clearly, he's having a growth spurt... Right?

He just had his 9 year check up (a month late because he broke his arm and had surgery the day of his original appt) and we confirmed that he's gaining weight as well as getting taller. He's been about the 50th perecentile in weight for a long time and just jumped up to 75th!

I guess what I'm really wondering is how typical that is. DH is very tall (6'5") and DS has always taken after him - long and lean (DH isn't so lean anymore, but he was until college). DS doesn't look overweight at all, but he does like to run around at home without being fully dressed, so I can clearly see the changes.

Because of my own weight issues (starting much earlier than 9yo), I suppose I just want to be sure his growth patterns are normal. While I've always been a low- to no-sugar kind of parent, we've slacked off a little more in the last while, and I have some nagging fear that I'm not feeding him well enough and therefore he's growing for the wrong reason.









Like I said, this is all in the realm of totally new and unfamiliar, so I'd love any reassurance (or advice) from those who have been here and done this already.









Oh, and he's quite active, a kinesthetic kid who moves constantly unless he's hiding from his younger brothers (i.e., taking a nap) or reading (which could keep him still for hours). He's the kid who begs to go outside, not the one who can't be forced to move, kwim?


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sounds about right to me. My kiddo is about a year older than you. Going to be 11 at the end of summer (how did THAT happen?) and he went from slims to husky in pants for the past couple years, def not overweight just 'thicker'. He totally missed the regular sizes. Now he is getting broader shoulders from being in a swim club. He eats like a grown man, but he's always had a huge appeatite.

My DS still has 'bird legs'.

FWIW I don't limit sugar, DS has always been able to pace himself.

Sounds like the beginnings of puberty to me.

Oh also about a year ago is when DS started w. deoderant too.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks! Glad to know he's not the only one.









And, yeah, I've been wondering when it's time to start deodorant! So far he's not too stinky. But he was asking about it recently and when it would be time. I remember being super interested in "getting" to do things like wear deodorant and shave and all of that, too.







I just am NOT ready for my little guy not to be little!


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

My kids always "chunk up" before a major growth spurt. They eat like mad. They get a little pot belly going and then they sprout a couple inches, stop wanting so much food and back to their skinny selves. DS did the same around 9.5.

Weight depends on muscle mass too. My DD is 14 but she's ALWAYS looked a lot lighter than she is. One time we went in and the doctor re-checked her weight because he couldn't believe she weighed as much as the chart said. It was correct but it was because DD rock-climbs, runs and dances. Her arms and legs are pure muscle!


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

My kids chunk up before a growth spurt too. I did take ODS (will be 12 in June) to the doctor recently and found he gained 20 lbs since his last appointment (last June) and now he's "overweight." He's the tallest in his class and I sense puberty is *right* around the corner. I really think he'll thin out again once he grows. He's 5'4" now, his dad is 6'1" and I'm 5'9" so there is a good chance he'll be fairly tall. For now we're trying to keep him more active and steering him more towards proteins and veggies instead of useless carbs.


----------



## dreamymommy (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds pretty normal to me because that is what I have seen happen to a lot of boys. The same thing happened to my nephews at around that age. But my ds, just turned 14 today, had a growth spurt but a little later than yours at about 12, He started gaining weight also, but did not get chunky. He mostly gained it around his lower abdomen, hips, butt, and under his arms and chest. He was able to loose the tiny belly he had pretty quickly when he started running. He has not been able to burn off the excess fat in the other places though. This was not a normal growth spurt for a boy. He has been diagnosed with a bad case of gynecomastia(they're pretty darn big) and a hormonal imbalance. He did not get very tall. He only reached about 5'4" and has stayed there since.


----------



## belindaJ (Jul 30, 2011)

Most of the children of my friends seem to have had the same thing happen around 9 or 10, so I guess it is pretty normal. My own 11yo DS seems to be a late starter. He has yet to grow taller, and is now noticeably shorter than his classmates. However, he has gained fat around the chest and hips which he can't seem to lose, and his lack of height makes this more obvious.

Reading your post Dreamymommy, he seems a rather like your son and I would welcome the chance to chat with you some time and learn from your experience


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Another thing to look at is his feet -- my kids' feet always grow first. So, if they've chunked up a bit (which for ds simply means he moves from being thin to not quite so thin), then I know their feet are growing soon, and then the rest of them will grow shortly after that. Ds is 10 and his feet went from a boys size 6 to a men's size 8 this year. I can hardly afford to keep the kid in shoes! And dd just told me that her shoes are too tight. We measured, and sure enough, my 7 year old now wears a youth size 4, and her shoes are a size 3. I think we're going shoe shopping tomorrow.

As long as the majority of his diet is healthy and he's active, I wouldn't worry. Just make sure he's getting lots of large motor movement.


----------

